# An Mp2801`s Story



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The tale of an indecisive customer (*IC*) and a long suffering watch maker (*LSWM*)









A long time ago in a galaxy far, far, away, (ok It was Leicester) *IC* was browsing through the sales site run by * LSWM * a well known and highly respected gentleman amongst watch collectors.









*IC* found a watch he really liked


















The only problem was he didn`t like the shape & colour of the second hand










`No problem` said *LSWM* `I can sort that out for you` and he did


















At first *IC* was happy, but as time went by he began to feel the hour & minute hands didn`t look right









In the mean time *LSWM* had created a really cool new watch....










*IC* really liked the watch,









Unfortunately he wasn`t keen on the hands









End of part one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 2

*IC* asked if it would be possible to fit the hands from the MP2801 onto the `69 and find some other hands for the O & W?









`No problem` said *LSWM* `I can sort that out for you` and he did



























*IC* loved the modified `69
















He still does























At first *IC* really liked the MP2801`s `new` hands









But as time passed he went off them
















In the mean time *LSWM* had started to sell a new watch....










*IC* really liked everything about the watch,









Including the hands









So he bought one









End of part 2


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 3

*IC* decided to buy the new watch and sell the MP2801 but felt it would probably be better with it`s original hands.









`No problem` said *LSWM* `I can sort that out for you` and he did


















When *IC* got the MP2801 back from *LSWM* he found that he really like the look of it and decided not to sell it but keep it instead.









When *IC* told *LSMW* that he now realised that he prefered the MP2801 as it was to either of the ways it had been and that he was sorry for all the hassle he`d put *LSMW* through, *LSMW* said `That`s OK as long as you`re happy now`









This tale is told as an example of what a star our host is, what excellent service he gives and how tolerant he can be of some of his customers weird whims





















































The End


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You need to pinch some meds from work for your miltiple personality disorder mate









Well done Roy for keeping your sanity


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> You need to pinch some meds from work for your miltiple personality disorder mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Jase, we`ve never heard of *`miltiple personality disorder` *


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You need to pinch some meds from work for your miltiple personality disorder mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you think I kept it Jason,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > You need to pinch some meds from work for your miltiple personality disorder mate
> ...





jasonm said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I should send him a little something with my next order to help him out


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

brings a tear to ones eye


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

mach,

Started reading part 3 and was getting all excited anticipating the imminent appearance of a 2801MP on the sales forum, only to have my hopes dashed a few lines later









Richard


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mothman said:


> mach,
> 
> Started reading part 3 and was getting all excited anticipating the imminent appearance of a 2801MP on the sales forum, only to have my hopes dashed a few lines later
> 
> ...


Sorry









I was supprised myself


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mac glad you finally got there







As for Roy, he's got to be happy









Now that's what I call service


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Mach, I know just how you feel. Had the same urges myself with hands.

I've taken a bold new step myself, my new Ocean Master has been rudely attacked...


----------

